# 1366x768 in xorg für toshiba regza 32A3030 [SOLVED]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi leute  :Smile: 

Ich hab hier ein 32" LCD  bei dem ich versuch dieses WXGA 1366x768  hinzukriegen  aber bishär hab ich nur  1024x768 hingekriegt. keine Ahung was ich da noch versuchen soll. selbst wen ich ihm nur  1366x768 zurauswahl stell in der xorg.conf   kommt keine fehlermeldung oder der art .. er startet einfach 1024x768.

Kennt sich da einer etwas aus  je nachdem was Modline oder VGAmod bzw richtige einstellung an geht ?

hier meine xorg.conf die ansonsten optimal funktionier und auch  mein Beryl unter stützt.

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Sep 12 14:29:17 PDT 2007

 #  X   X                                         FF 

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F 

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF 

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F 

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F 

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option         "RANDER" "enable"

#    Option         "RandR" "On"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "singlehead"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "vbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit XFree86-DGA"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0

#    ModeLine       "640x480" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

#    ModeLine       "800x600" 40.1 800 848 968 1056 600 601 605 628

#    ModeLine       "1024x768" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

#    ModeLine       "1024x768" 85.0 1024 1056 1152 1360 768 784 787 823

     Modeline      "1366x768" 104.73 1368 1448 1592 1816 768 769 772 801

     Modeline      "1360x768" 85.50 1360 1408 1440 1520 768 771 776 794 +HSync -Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "GeForce 2"

    BoardName      "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#   Option   "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RandR" "On"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "UseEDID" "FALSE"

    Option         "NoAccel" "true"

    Option         "Dac6Bit" "true"

    Option         "ShowCache" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

    Option         "DevicePresence" "yes"

    Option         "VBERestore" "yes"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1366x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

die grafikkarte is ne relativ neue Geforce 7300

Ich bin um jede Hilfe echt dankbar !

Grüsse

BlackLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Nov 25, 2007 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Lass mal alle Monitoreinstellungen weg.

Die neuen Monitore werden durch X.org automatisch erkannt.

Und schließ ihn mit DVI an.

Tobi

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hi,

Also wen ich die ModLine entferne, schafft ers nur noch mit 640x480.

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0   Machen so oder so kein unterschied.

Keine  xorg.conf  = 640x480

mit der xorg.conf wie ich sie Poste, Kann ich in den GUI nVidia Settings eine Riesen Palette  auflösungen auswählen bei der diese 1366x768 natürlich NICHT dabei ist.

hmm wirt es dennoch möglich sein eine solche auflösung zu konfigurieren ??

 Ich will es schwer hoffen !  

Überigen,  Monitor hat kein DVI Anschluss nur VGA

hab gerade noch versucht die sache mit : http://www.nabble.com/-gentoo-user--Widescreen-resolution-strangeness-with-nvidia-t2370049.html zulösen, allerdings kann überhaupt nix besseres dabei raus -.-

und hier der Log ausschnitt, bei dem die auflösung erwähnt wirt :

```

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1366x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
```

Wie kann man 

Grüsse

Black

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

ganz einfach. Dein LCD kann dann keine 1366x768 (768p) analog per VGA D-SUB darstellen.

Entweder per hdmi 1080p,720p oder du trägst eben die unterstützte Auflösung ein.

Bitte les mal die Bedienungsanleitung von deinem LCD, ich bin mir sicher dann wird sich das hier erledigen.

zwecks dem link lautet das Stichwort overscan, wie und was dein lcd macht wie gesagt ==> Handbuch !!!

gruß und tschüss

----------

## s|mon

Hi,

also ich hatte dies vor kurzem als ich meinen TV anschliessen wollte. Laut Handbuch unterstützt dieser 1366x768, was jedoch von xorg oder nvidia nicht unterstuetzt wird/wurde da diese Aufloesung nicht durch 8 teilbar ist.

Es wurde empfohlen 1368 oder 1360 zu testen und natuerlich eine Modeline mit den richtigen Werten zu generieren. 

Leider hatte dies auf Anhieb auch nicht geholfen, erst als ich es auf meinem Gentoo rechner mit den aktuellen nvidia treibern (100.14.19) probierte klappte die Ausgabe. Vorher bekam ich auch die Meldung bezueglich 'No valid modes ...'

Wobei die Modeline weiter nötig ist da wenn ich richtig gelesen habe 16:9 Auflösungen noch nicht in der Standardkonfiguration von xorg enthalten sind (Man korrigiere mich falls dies nicht stimmt).

Da mein TV scheinbar auch EDID nicht unterstützt habe ich auch noch folgende Einstellungen in der zugehoerigen Device Sektion vorgenommen:

 Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT" 

 Option "DPI" "100 x 100"

 Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

 Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE" 

 Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

 Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

Wobei hier wohl mehr als nötig spezifiziert wird, aber eventuell hilft es bei dir.

cu, s|mon

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also, ausschlitt aus dem Handbuch:

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/1527/tmpd48cya6.jpg

 *Quote:*   

> 1080i 50/60Hz
> 
> 720p 50/60 Hz 

 

sind dies die Angaben für "Modline" ? 

wie soll nun diese "Modline" nun aus sehen, ich bin aus der anleitung der einen webseit nicht wirklich schlau geworden. 

und was nun 1366, 1360, oder 1368 ?

der Monitor basiert auf genau dieser Auflösung: 1366x768

http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=139208

Grüsse

Black

----------

## s|mon

Also die gewünschte Auflösung von 1366x768 ist ja in der Auflistung auch nicht dabei. Selbst wenn diese vom Panel unterstützt wird, wird das Gerät sie nicht am analogen VGA Eingang akzeptieren. Insofern bleibt wohl nur die Verwendung einer der im Handbuch aufgelisteten oder die Verwendung des HDMI Anschlusses. Eventuell kannst du diese mit einem dvi/hdmi Adapter nutzen.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, Kein ding dan leg ich mir so ein Adapter zu.

Wie wirt sich das genau auf die xorg.conf auswirken ?

wen ich nun ein DVI via HDMI benutz.

Grüsse

Black

----------

## s|mon

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_HDTV ist denke ich mal ein guter Startpunkt.

Mit 

```
Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
```

 spezifiezierst du das der digitale Ausgang an der Grafikarte zu nutzen ist.

Viel Erfolg dabei.

----------

## psyqil

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> Überigen,  Monitor hat kein DVI Anschluss nur VGA

  *Quote:*   

> okey, Kein ding dan leg ich mir so ein Adapter zu. 

   :Shocked:  Wie bitte?

----------

## firefly

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   Überigen,  Monitor hat kein DVI Anschluss nur VGA  *Quote:*   okey, Kein ding dan leg ich mir so ein Adapter zu.    Wie bitte?

 

dafür aber einen HDMI anschluss  :Wink: 

siehe auch http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/1527/tmpd48cya6.jpg

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

joo ^^

Natürlich  DVI -> HDMI

nicht  DVI -< VGA 

...  :Laughing: 

Grüsse

----------

## psyqil

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dafür aber einen HDMI anschluss 

 Ah, andersrum!  :Very Happy:  Dankeschön!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Also, Ich hab nun ein DVI HDMI adapter.

Das klappt ganz gut.  auch die richtige auflösung ^^

das schöne an der sache ist noch das man mit dem zoom des LCD TV  die formate anpassen kann fals man mal ein 3:4  Movie guckt via PC   :Very Happy: 

Der einzigenachteil der gesammten sache is natürlich:

Wen der PC  das Signal ausschaltet um den Monitor in Standby zusetzen, dan schaltet der TV Monitor nicht aus sonder wechselt auf einen "Bluescreen".

Warscheindlich einer der einzigen nachteile die überig geblieben sind. Was aber zu erwarten war.

Danke für eure Hilfe

mit der  HDMI schnitschtelle  Klapt das Super

-> setzt Topic auf [Solved]

Grüsse

blackburns_gentoo

----------

